

Learn a new language with Project Euler problems - abdulhaq

Learning a new non-trivial programming language is a considerable task, and after doing the initial reading work it is essential to start some coding in it. I found when learning lisp (with Practical Common Lisp) that solving mathematical problems from the http://projecteuler.net site was a great and satisfying way to get going. Each problem demands the development and implementation of an algorithm (apart from a few best done in the head or on paper!). The algorithms required cover both working with numbers and strings and cover a lot of ground. There is also then a good discussion  forum to debate solutions, which languages have been used etc. Enjoy!
======
mattculbreth
I actually started doing this last year with OCaml. I need to get back to it
(I've only done the first 4 problems) because it is a great way to get back
into math and to learn a new language.

